# Scary Respirator Costume



## greenmanspirit (Sep 26, 2008)

I just quit a job as an Air Quality Technician and they left me keep my respirator. I want to use it in my costume this year as a result. I was thinking maybe a mad scientist or something. Has anyone used a respirator in their costume and what kind of things did you do.


----------



## greenmanspirit (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, I was thinking of something like this except without the corset since i'm a guy. Not really scary but intimidating.

http://cache-04.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/8/2009/10/3737407561_d116d53567.jpg

She is a character from a local haunt called the scarehouse. www.scarehouse.com


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Head in a jar with a breathing apparatus. 

Heh.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

You could be a mutant under the mask, oozing around it or something. Glowing eyes.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Go as a medical examiner's investigator, or a meth lab dude like in Breaking Bad.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

or a modern plague doctor?


----------

